
Should you elect your new co-founder as a director immediately? - keiretsu

======
keiretsu
Assuming you just got yourself a new co-founder for your year-old startup,
should you elect him as a director too, besides giving him equity?

------
juwo
Did you give your cofounder equity immediately? Or was there vesting and/or a
trial period?

I am interested in learning more.

~~~
keiretsu
Immediately. He's taking 5% equity in exchange for no salary (He got other biz
that he is earning his money from)

In a way, this 5% is sort of compensation for his consultation/advisory
services, albeit more hands on.

He ask for 5% equity plus directorship. Problem is, right now i'm the only
director. So if i don't like him, i cannot sack him as director. I have to
wait for 1 year for the AGM before i can don't re-elect him.

~~~
falsestprophet
A man with a 5% stake seems more like an employee than a co-founder.

~~~
keiretsu
he has options to buy up to 40% stake

